# GPs and their integration



## netw (Aug 11, 2014)

What about integration process of IMGs on other countries like Canada, USA, UK, Switzerland, Germany and Belgium. Where is more easy to work as a GP on metropolitan areas?

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

netw said:


> What about integration process of IMGs on other countries like Canada, USA, UK, Switzerland, Germany and Belgium. Where is more easy to work as a GP on metropolitan areas?
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!


If you have obtained your medical degree outside the EEA area, then you need to pass a test in order to get a license - the test is an oral test in German, designed to test both your knowledge and your German language skills. 

Metropolitan areas are usually well-covered. It's the rural areas that are crying out for GP's in Germany.


----------



## netw (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for your reply ALKB.
After passing oral test is it allowed to work in all Germany, whenever we might find job or it is limited to work only on rural hospitals/clinics as Australia/Canada and some other countries do?

Regarding fellow/specialization, what are the requirements for a doctor from non EU member country but candidate for EU member?


----------

